# This is the future



## Ariensnewb (Oct 4, 2021)

EGO Power+ SNT2405 24 in. Self-Propelled 2-Stage Snow Blower with Peak Power Two 7.5Ah Batteries and Dual Port Charger Included, Black
https://www.amazon.com/EGO-Power-SNT2405-Self-Propelled-Batteries/dp/B08DJ7MNTZ/


I know today this thing probably can't handle more than a few inches and then only if its dry powder, You can probably forget about that wet slushy stuff at the end of the driveway. But give the technology another 5 years, Battery will probably rival the best gas powered blowers. This is already the only thing you can buy in California. How long until Ariens makes one? And would you buy one then?


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

I don't own any Ego tools but I have at least 40+ M18 batteries, a least a dozen on the M12, 7-10 of those M18 are 9AH +. The point is, the battery on these OPE is interesting and is the the future buy cost of ROI will be different.

On that same token, with my battery OPE tools I do have - 40V blower , hedge trimmer, it's still 5 years and I'm getting pretty decent runtime

Runtime/life of a snowblower is more taxing thought
Batteries ain't cheap and the minute it rolls off the factory line, the declining age on the counter starts.


----------



## oneboltshort (Dec 16, 2019)

Ariensnewb said:


> How long until Ariens makes one? And would you buy one then?


They did about 10 years ago.
https://apache.ariens.com/manuals/03982600C_ENG.pdf
https://apache.ariens.com/manuals/03982700D.pdf


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

> This is already the only thing you can buy in California.


Don't jump the gun yet. *California* *AB 1346, will require the state to adopt regulations around these gas-powered tools by July 1, 2022, and ban their sale by the start of 2024, if the board determines it is feasible.*


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

*"if the board determines it is feasible"*

There is a lot of just hype at this point in CA .... even if these regulations passed, many scenarios would play out for people to still use their equipment for many years to come.

What is going to get everyone on board is when they can produce them cheap, and the battery replacements are cost effective, otherwise the gas engines that last for decades will always win out.


----------



## jherbicide (Oct 14, 2021)

I saw one of these units in a distant neighbor's garage yesterday. We haven't had a snow yet, and they just moved in a few months back. If I get the chance, I'll get his feedback.

I've said my piece in other posts, but I'm with the others here where I'll wait to jump on the bandwagon. That jump will be when the batteries prove themselves reliable over the years, and/or their replacement costs become 'reasonable.'

With that said, I will admit to owning a cordless Toro Power Shovel, that has yet to be tested. Bought it to clear the back deck and patio for the mutt. Getting my regular machine back there is not practical.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

I have the older 80's version of the cordless Toro Power Shovel.


----------



## jherbicide (Oct 14, 2021)

Ziggy65 said:


> I have the older 80's version of the cordless Toro Power Shovel.


I will gladly trade😁


----------



## AclockworkBlue (Nov 26, 2018)

unfortunately


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

At this point in time, to get the equivalent run time and output of let's say a 8HP 24" snowblower, the batteries to provide said output could cost as much or more than the actual machine.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Ariensnewb said:


> EGO Power+ SNT2405 24 in. Self-Propelled 2-Stage Snow Blower with Peak Power Two 7.5Ah Batteries and Dual Port Charger Included, Black
> https://www.amazon.com/EGO-Power-SNT2405-Self-Propelled-Batteries/dp/B08DJ7MNTZ/
> 
> 
> I know today this thing probably can't handle more than a few inches and then only if its dry powder, You can probably forget about that wet slushy stuff at the end of the driveway. But give the technology another 5 years, Battery will probably rival the best gas powered blowers. This is already the only thing you can buy in California. How long until Ariens makes one? And would you buy one then?


UNTRUE.

You can buy gas powered units in California until Jan 1, 2024

then all you have to do is go to Reno , NV to buy one if you are in California snow country.

You can also use USED gas powered forever. I'm sure many people think that ALL powered OPE is gonna be banned.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

Mountain Man said:


> At this point in time, to get the equivalent run time and output of let's say a 8HP 24" snowblower, the batteries to provide said output could cost as much or more than the actual machine.


Here is the battery alone for the Toro system $249. Machine is $1600 with 2 batteries, 3rd battery optional. Will it work on 1-2 driveways? Sure. Big driveways, or multiple jobs( i do 4-5 average) . But long term cost or longevity is up in air for now. 









Toro Flex-Force Power System 60-Volt Max 6.0 Ah Lithium-Ion L324 Battery 88660 - The Home Depot


The Toro 60-Volt Flex-Force Power System is the most powerful battery in its class. Period. It's the one battery you need to finish everything without sacrificing anything. It offers the ultimate innovation



www.homedepot.com


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

Ziggy65 said:


> I have the older 80's version of the cordless Toro Power Shovel.


Looks like a fun toy to run on an early Sunday morning.


----------



## Plan - B (May 3, 2021)

Some how I do not belive the bill in Calif. will pass. To much money invulved. Maybe in years to come, yes, not now.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

jherbicide said:


> With that said, I will admit to owning a cordless Toro Power Shovel, that has yet to be tested. Bought it to clear the back deck and patio for the mutt. Getting my regular machine back there is not practical.


That's what got me started in electric snowblowers. I wanted a small unit for my new deck, which is high in the air with no steps. I purchased a corded SnowJoe on sale for $88, but it only lasted 1.5 seasons before burning up the (unavailable) brushes. That was an implied warranty return, and I purchased a used Greenworks Pro cordless single stage for $100 and now have added a harem of 80V battery-powered tools. Not giving up my Honda HSS1332AATD any time soon, though!








My 80 Volt Stable - Quite Happy All Around


This all started off with me buying a used Greenworks Pro single stage snowblower to replace a failed SnowJoe corded unit. It came with one 2Ah battery and a rapid-charger and worked very well, but I added a second used 2Ah battery (and now a 3rd new one) to extend the operating window. The...




www.snowblowerforum.com


----------



## Tseg (Jan 29, 2021)

I‘m looking forward to my HSS724AWD running until (my) End of Life.


----------



## dr bob (Dec 12, 2015)

I'm expecting that the battery packs will get a little more robust, use bigger cells like ones used in the Tesla Model 3, and come in some standardized form factor that will power my electric mountain bike in their spare time. If nothing else, at least offer some standard electrical connection to make charging and swapping packs a little more convenient. It will come though. It may not be amazingly popular at first, and many of us may long for the days of belching exhaust and carburetors, but the progress is inevitable.

The brass steam cars lasted quite a while, didn't they? I'd love to have one just because I happen to love machines of all flavors. But I wouldn't depend on one to get me to the market, church and the pool hall reliably.


----------



## Tseg (Jan 29, 2021)

dr bob said:


> ... the days of belching exhaust and carburetors, but the progress is inevitable.


Progress... be careful what you ask for.

Lithium batteries are more dangerous than you think. What to know. (usatoday.com) 

The spiralling environmental cost of our lithium battery addiction | WIRED UK

In China, the true cost of Britain's clean, green wind power experiment: Pollution on a disastrous scale | Daily Mail Online

Used Car Battery Problems Take Shine Off China’s ‘Green’ New Energy Vehicles (theepochtimes.com)

Wind Energy Has A Waste Problem: Disposing Of The Turbines : NPR 

Retiring worn-out wind turbines could cost billions that nobody has | Energy Central 

The trouble with wind farms - Washington Times 

Electricity in the U.S. - U.S. Energy Information Administration (EIA) 

If Solar Panels Are So Clean, Why Do They Produce So Much Toxic Waste? (forbes.com)

Electricity Sources by State (September 2021) | Choose Energy®


----------



## bisonp (Mar 23, 2018)

Mountain Man said:


> Here is the battery alone for the Toro system $249. Machine is $1600 with 2 batteries, 3rd battery optional. Will it work on 1-2 driveways? Sure. Big driveways, or multiple jobs( i do 4-5 average) . But long term cost or longevity is up in air for now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is just the 6.0ah battery. The 7.5ah batteries cost around $350 each. Usually these batteries aren't expected to last much past 5 years. Warranty is 3 years and it's a crap shoot after that.

I like the Toro implementation because everything but the motor is well proven and should last for decades. You can also easily repower it later, or use their electric motor to repower a gas blower. I also much prefer supporting American companies instead of Chinese ones. But you'll notice these still use the small augers and impellers. I don't think they are even the equivalent of 8HP machines. Not really apples to apples to gas because electric has more torque, but HP still matters.

I (or maybe I should say my neighbors) really like the idea of a quiet snowblower as I'm often out there prior to 6AM. And I agree that it's the future. There are good reasons to buy one, however value is definitely not one of them. Just one new set of batteries to get it to last 10 years and you are looking at roughly double the cost of an equivalent gas machine. There is not even a guarantee that you'll be able to find replacement batteries when you need them since every manufacturer insists on being proprietary.


----------



## bisonp (Mar 23, 2018)

Tseg said:


> Progress... be careful what you ask for.
> 
> Lithium batteries are more dangerous than you think. What to know. (usatoday.com)


I will never understand people who buy the absolute cheapest batteries and chargers they can find and bring them into their homes. 

On the other hand, it turns out the much-publicized Chevy Bolt is less likely to spontaneously combust than the average gas car. 

There seems to be a lack of both common sense and critical thought on several fronts these days.


----------



## Auger1 (Dec 4, 2020)

My son got an Ego single stage blower this fall and it's like new for $100 bucks. For me the down side is when the wet snow comes along that's were the problems start. I should take one of my old bog blowers and convert it to a battery powered one. Just need a good high torque motor and a killer battery pack, easy peasey.


----------



## ou2mame (Dec 23, 2019)

All I know is I see a ton of battery powered mowers on fb marketplace really cheap. "Like new, barely used!" People must really love them...


----------



## Auger1 (Dec 4, 2020)

ou2mame said:


> All I know is I see a ton of battery powered mowers on fb marketplace really cheap. "Like new, barely used!" People must really love them...


My Son also has an Ego lawnmower and I have to tell you guys it works pretty good. Most impressive battery powered thing I have ever used.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

ou2mame said:


> All I know


Try one, you might like it...


----------



## BazookaJoe (Oct 6, 2019)

If the battery can be shared between a snow blower, the lawn mower, leaf blower, etc, then the net battery cost is reduced. Perhaps, with some clever engineering, the electrical motor could exchange easily as well.

As to the energy capacity required... One gallon of gasoline has the equivalent energy of 33.7 Kwh. A gasoline engine in a snowblower is probably somewhere in the 25% efficiency range, meaning that the snowblower's ICE will produce a net equivalency of approx 8 Kwh.

All that said, the EGO snowblower in the first post should operate for the equivalent of one gallon of gas with its 7.4 Kwh battery. 

If the battery can be reliable and reasonably priced for replacement, it will have a marketing demand. 

Myself being a Mechanical Engineer, I'd love to see what sorts of ideas are being floated within the research labs today.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

BazookaJoe said:


> If the battery can be shared between a snow blower, the lawn mower, leaf blower, etc, then the net battery cost is reduced. Perhaps, with some clever engineering, the electrical motor could exchange easily as well.
> 
> As to the energy capacity required... One gallon of gasoline has the equivalent energy of 33.7 Kwh. A gasoline engine in a snowblower is probably somewhere in the 25% efficiency range, meaning that the snowblower's ICE will produce a net equivalency of approx 8 Kwh.
> 
> ...


This. Family member has a collection of Stihl yard tools, all use the same removable battery. Handheld blower, trimmer, hedge trimmer and chainsaw. Works fine here for a small yard, minimal battery cost. But if you mix and match brands, there goes the battery and charger savings. 

I'd also like to see how full size battery equipment lasts to the average guy who doesn't maintain, leaves his stuff outside, mice, etc. I know they will be weather resistant, but longevity?. I've seen plenty of machine unfortunately live outside 10-20 years. Will a electric handle it?


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

I worked through a progression of corded weed whackers, then a battery (decent unit, problem with battery dying due to long no use winter) 

I now have a De-Walt k 20 volt and its fantastic. Eaisly as much power as the corded and hugely more coneineit (and I hate 2 cycle engines, more so the tiny ones in a whacker ). The 20 volt battery fits the 18 volt drills so sees dual use. 

My brother moved to an ECCO lawnmower two years ago. Works gang busters, No oil, no gas, flip up to get to the blade and nothing pours out. House is on 14,000 sq ft lot roughly. 

I doubt any battery unit is going to begin do what I do with the Honda 724, but for my brothers, a battery powered unit would get what he does fine (smaller driveway). 

So yes the battery units have a place. I would have killed for one on the flat deck I had to clean off years back. I borrowed a friend Toro one stage to do it a couple of times. I shold have forced the owner to buy an electric and station it up htee. Plug in better in that case probably.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah, I would think I a little corded one could handle an outside deck ....


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

tabora said:


> I wanted a small unit for my new deck, which is high in the air with no steps. I purchased a corded SnowJoe on sale for $88, but it only lasted 1.5 seasons before burning up the (unavailable) brushes.





Oneacer said:


> Yeah, I would think I a little corded one could handle an outside deck ....


That's what I originally thought; until this happened:








Brushless motors FTW in the future! And inexpensive Lithium-Ion Battery packs!


----------

